# Internet roids? Wtf



## Roost5o (May 13, 2016)

I see a lot of people in this forum purchasing gear off internet lol.. Sounds sketchy and dangerous. That desperate for performance enhancing drugs? More power to ya. Probably injecting someone's concoction they brewed up in the basement..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2016)

...welcome to UGB?


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

Welcome, welcome. Very valuable input Roost-five-o.
(the next fruity??).
And no, there is nothing and/or no one, in anyones basement.


----------



## Roost5o (May 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Welcome, welcome. Very valuable input Roost-five-o.
> (the next fruity??).
> And no, there is nothing and/or no one, in anyones basement.



Lol basements are sketchy as well. Wasssssup thqmas? Running my first cycle Monday pretty excited. And no I didn't purchase mine from the homeless guy on the corner's buddy whipping up potions in the basement.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

lol.......


----------



## bigdog (May 13, 2016)

welcome umm to ug...


----------



## DF (May 13, 2016)

Welcome to UG!


----------



## Dex (May 14, 2016)

Screw the Internet. Here in Co, we are pushing to legalize steroids next. You will be able to go to the dispensary to get some gear with your protein & THC brownies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2016)

Yeah why would anyone buy from UNCLE z is beyond me.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 14, 2016)

So you get your tren from a doctor? Can you give me a referral?


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> So you get your tren from a doctor? Can you give me a referral?



Doctor of Vet. medicine maybe.


----------



## stonetag (May 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Welcome, welcome. Very valuable input Roost-five-o.
> (the next fruity??).
> And no, there is nothing and/or no one, in anyones basement.



Not sure if anyone could fill Fruity's shoes bro!


----------



## nightster (May 14, 2016)

Maybe bathtub gear could sell for more if it came in a "sport" scent..    Lavender for the ladies.


----------



## regonum1 (May 15, 2016)

It's funny because nobody on these forums actually takes gear, purchased from the internet or not... All the crap written here is total garbage. Dosing, sides, bla bla bla it's all total BS. Go take some gear you'll soon see how BS this website really is. Keep spreading your garbage guys, oh and get a life.


----------



## thqmas (May 15, 2016)

regonum1 said:


> It's funny because nobody on these forums actually takes gear, purchased from the internet or not... All the crap written here is total garbage. Dosing, sides, bla bla bla it's all total BS. Go take some gear you'll soon see how BS this website really is. Keep spreading your garbage guys, oh and get a life.



Well, that's your opinion and it's ok to have one.

But you know what makes me think you're a real asshole? The fact you wrote this on Bigmikes visitor messages:

"Hey Fukwit, just because you've never taken gear and you sit on BodyBuilding forums spreading lies and rubbish you read on the internet doesn't make you any more valuable than the shit under my feet. Keep up the good work with being a deluded wanna-be.".

Why dude?


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 15, 2016)

Well said thomas. This guy is a joke. Where have all the idiots been flooding from? when it rains it pours and there's been a lot of them lately.


----------



## RISE (May 15, 2016)

Unless you have a hook up from your doc, the gear you buy from local sources is more than likely just as good as the "Internet gear", if not worse.  This ain't the 90's anymore.


----------



## Bigmike (May 16, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Well, that's your opinion and it's ok to have one.
> 
> But you know what makes me think you're a real asshole? The fact you wrote this on Bigmikes visitor messages:
> 
> ...



Ahh, it's because I work with children, I used wording I use to check a child's temperment, to see which class to put them in.

He's most likely between the ages of 13-16 and no doubt is bullied in school because he has an arrogant petulent attitude.

He's very angry he can't get ahold of legit gear to bulk up with (in the hope of stopping the bullying) so he's calling bullshit on everyone's experience with gear so he can assuage his little......ego. 

Lots of experience with kids like him in the D (Detroit) he's the type that would join a gang out of weakness and end up dead in an alley before he hits 20. 

Hopefully he grows up before the world forces him to.


----------



## thqmas (May 16, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Hopefully he grows up before the world forces him to.



Arrrrr, hate it when the world does that.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 16, 2016)

what up man


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2016)

we have had an influx of these in the last week. is it because school let out bigmike?? lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 17, 2016)

regonum1 said:


> It's funny because nobody on these forums actually takes gear, purchased from the internet or not... All the crap written here is total garbage. Dosing, sides, bla bla bla it's all total BS. Go take some gear you'll soon see how BS this website really is. Keep spreading your garbage guys, oh and get a life.



I hope you get herpes.


----------



## Dex (May 17, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I hope you get herpes.



Damn, I wouldn't wish that on anybody.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I would. That guy is an asshole, and not like a joking in a funny way asshole. An asshole like a real dick that just has a bad attitude. 

No room for that shit on UG. This is a good place. Assholes can kick rocks.


----------



## justbecool1234 (May 17, 2016)

Wtf kind of thread is this?  This should be moved to the trash section of the forum


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2016)

I agree why use the internet when you can go to the butcher get yourself a bag of  rocky mountain oysters in the raw blend them shit into a shake and you will be hewwg in no time !


----------



## thqmas (May 17, 2016)

So, it's common in your country to eat testicles and call them oysters? What a wondrous world we live in.


----------

